# All Digests for Newsletter 2993



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 1, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

And more ....
Using up stash for dolls clothes
Cables
I just came upon this in Spruce Crafts from 2020
ChiaoGoo Cable Storage
Alaska hat
No Daily digest in my email
Mixing yarn of different weights (c)
Will I have enough yarn
Envers
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Stacked Increases and Decreases: k
I need help with a pattern
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Finished jumper for my granddaughter
Busy month of March knitting baby items
March Hats for Schools (K) 101-150
UKHKA 84 toddler waistcoat
New project - JP crocheted
Another strange brew update
One Done......
More Brioche colors!
Christmas socks finally done K
Yarn color combinations (K)
Looking for doll for toilet paper doll
Hats and blanket K and C
*Machine Knitting*

U knitting using a studio electronic machine
*Introduce Yourself*

Returning after years.
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Do You Remember Pantyhose In Eggs?
Cataract surgery-distance versus up close
After 60 Years ~
Update on prayers for Natalie
Somebody has too much time on his hands
kk's Carton of Comedy
Outback community rallies to help find lost teddy bear
SCAM: Getting a text from your own number
What is the best nylon net to use - J P
3rd Grade Boy Saves Classmate
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Sold - A shawl for sale #4 (supporting Ukrainian refugees in Poland)
FS - Sold - Yarn Art Kid Mohair Transparent
*Links and Resources*

Ribtastic Cardigan for Women, 32" to 44" (K)
3D Rose Bud Stitch and Carnation Flower (C)
100% That Cowl (K)
Concello Cardigan for Women, XS-4X (K)
Fringe Clutch (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Tea cosy
Queen Knitting pattern
*Other Crafts*

Help with cutting die
Easter


----------

